# Small branding iron or stamp



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been thinking about a small stamp or branding iron type tool to imprint on the stuff I make, I usually just write my name and date on the backside or bottom of what I make. where could you get a stamp or iron? just trying to decide about maby a stamp or keep on with the personal touch.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?srch=usr&filter=branding+iron


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

that would be it, thank you


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is another source. These people will do your signature.
http://brandnew.net/


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

The company I work for, BRAND-FIRST, makes branding irons; standard images, logos, signatures, plain text, etc. Let me know if your interested & I may be able to hook you up with a deal!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a custom rubber stamp made that I bought on Ebay for ~ $8. It works remarkably well if you apply it prior to the finish coat. I just couldn't justify the cost of a branding iron for what I do. 

I also like to add a penny from the year the piece was made.


----------



## Wood541 (Aug 3, 2011)

I purchased one from Brand-First. I designed it and sent it to them. Great quality and quick service....And I don't work for them: wink wink:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got the Rockler one for Christmas a couple of years ago. Works pretty good!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

knotscott said:


> I also like to add a penny from the year the piece was made.


I really like the idea of this, Scott. Imma steal it. Just thought I'd let you know in advance :notworthy:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Taylormade said:


> I really like the idea of this, Scott. Imma steal it. Just thought I'd let you know in advance :notworthy:


You'll be stealing stolen property b/c I stole it too! :laughing:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> I really like the idea of this, Scott. Imma steal it. Just thought I'd let you know in advance :notworthy:


Me too, thanks Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought I'd update this thread. I purchased to custom stamps on eBay and with shipping it was less that $20. I plan on stamping first and then applying a shellac or poly over it.


----------



## goodgal (Jan 3, 2015)

*about the size*



brizak79 said:


> The company I work for, BRAND-FIRST, makes branding irons; standard images, logos, signatures, plain text, etc. Let me know if your interested & I may be able to hook you up with a deal!


I went to site and really liked the round stamps, but am looking for about 1 inch stamp.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the electric one from Rockler, I like it, but it takes a long time to heat up. I am thinking about using a propane torch on the tip to see how fast it heats up vs the electric method.


----------



## brizak79 (May 20, 2011)

goodgal said:


> I went to site and really liked the round stamps, but am looking for about 1 inch stamp.


We can custom make a brand in ANY size you want! Send us an email at [email protected] and I can get you pricng for EXACTLY what you need.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can get a rubber stamp kit that has the individual letters you can put any message you wish.


----------



## goodgal (Jan 3, 2015)

*i didn't know*

you must post at least 5 times before private messaging


----------

